# Bridge day for Bailey



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. What a splendid life your boy had with you. Godspeed sweetheart. You are forever loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Bailey. What a beautiful boy he was.

He had a great life, your pictures show it and tell how much he was loved.

My thoughts are with you and your family on this sad day. 

I know he will be missed.

Godspeed Bailey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss of Bailey--we are never ready for it. He was a handsome guy! RIP Bailey--find my Fozzie at the Bridge--he will be your friend.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Bailey! What a wonderful life he had with you! Was looking at the pictures of your boy thru tears. It hurts so much to lose them. The kids left behind grieve just as we do, so hold Fin close. Keeping your family in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! and a beautiful life you had with your Bailey. I am so sorry. I know how much it hurts when they leave for the bridge. My heart goes to you. Run beautiful Bailey!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP Beautiful Bailey, looks like he had a full wonderful life.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Your pictures are beautiful! 

I am so sorry, I know what you mean about grieving more before them going to the bridge than when it happens. Sometimes it is just such a relief that they are no longer suffering and that they went peacefully.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful photo tribute to Bailey, Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a wonderful tribute to a special boy. Godspeed sweet Bailey.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. What a handsome, lovely boy he was. Your tribute to him is beautiful. Once again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sorry for you loss of dear Bailey. Bridge fish, watch out!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

RIP Bailey. Wonderful pictures of a life well- lived.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye, but so happy he got to live his life with a mom who took such good care of him and showed him a world of fun and love.

He's playing at the Bridge right now with many other Bridge boys and girls, full of energy, healthy, happy, grateful, and knowing he'll see you again one day ...


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your pictures are wonderful and blessing to show a life well lived. RIP Bailey.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Run free, Bailey.


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

so so sorry for your loss :'( despite his troubles he seemed to have lived a truly happy and fun filled life with you and your family, i hope those memories will help to get you through the tough times ♥ (((HUGS)))


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry your loss of Bailey. I know all too well the pain of loosing a golden. You will be in our thoughts in the coming healing days.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Bailey was a beautiful boy! My Homer was big like him. Lots to love 
So sorry for your loss. These Goldens take a piece of our hearts with them when they go.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My golden angel babies will be at the bridge to meet Bailey.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bailey.
Your love for him and his love for you comes through in all of your pictures.
May God be with you today .


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm very sorry. What beautiful pictures and memories you have of Bailey.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lovely pictures of a beautiful boy.
I am so sorry it was his time to go, but hope he is having a glorious time at the bridge.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Bailey. I love the photos and so sweet that he was a part of your wedding day. My Max is playing with him at the bridge I am sure. I hope Bailey will teach him to fish, I know he would like that. God bless.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry for you're loss. Beautiful tribute to a beautiful life.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bailey this time last year. Your pictures are a wonderful tribute. Thank you for sharing Bailey's life with us. Keep running free and playing hard dear Bailey. I bet you're giving those bridge fish a run for their money.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I still really don't think it's sunk in he's gone. My parents are taking it pretty hard. I think it's different for me (and I feel guilty for this) because I don't live at home anymore and so haven't seen him every day for the last few years I haven't been living at home.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful story. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

What an incredibly wonderful tribute to Bailey, his life full of love and happiness with his family and you.

I am so sorry for your and your family's loss....so many of us know and share your pain.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your Bailey. His story in pictures is a wonderful tribute to him. He will always live in the hearts of those who love him. Know that he running free with all our "fur" kids at the bridge. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey - really hurts doesn't it when they leave us, but from your pictures Bailey had a wonderful life and was much loved - if only all dogs were so lucky..

Run free and sleep softly Bailey


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Those fishing pics are priceless


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your Bailey. What a great testament to him. I bet he's spending his time fishing away, knowing he'll meet you at the bridge one day.


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Aww, your Bailey looks so much like my Chewbacca who went to the bridge on July, 9th. XOXO


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So sorry that I missed this. He's beautiful. I always loved that picture of you and your husband walking away, hand in hand, with him walking towards the camera. 

Run free at the bridge, handsome boy. You're in good company up there.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Run free and strong, sweet boy, and remember to watch over the humans who miss you so terribly. When you get a chance, send them a sign that you're okay.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for you and your parents for the loss of beautiful Bailey. Run free dear boy


----------

